# My daughter, Makena



## JASMAK

Hi there
My daughter, Makena, who is almost 4 (January) was diagnosed with Pervasive Development Disorder just over a year ago. It is on the autism spectrum, which always confuses people because people hear "autism" and they think "Autistic Disorder". But, there is actually several types of ASD, and Pervasive Development Disorder is just one of five on the spectrum. There is also Asperger's, Rett's, Disintigrative, Austistic, and PDD-NOS (which is what my daughter has). Her struggles are with communication, socialization (mostly joint attention span and how to play with other's), life skills (ex: dressing, washing hands, and she is still in diapers). She is a super sweet girl and lots of fun. I love her to pieces. She loves everything PINK!! LOL! It was a hard journey to her diagnosis, with me being in denial at first (although I always knew there was something "wrong") and just accepting the diagnosis...but, as soon as I realized that no matter what label my daughter has...she is still the same sweet girl...nothing has changed, except now we have the resources to help her.


----------



## Miss Duke

I am os glad your beautiful girl is now geting the help she needs xxxx


----------



## LaDY

Aww thats so sweet...bless xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

It is so hard to accept something is wrong, but you are right, at the end of the day it is just a label and there is a lot of help out there. They are still our beautiful children!


----------



## Poloma

Hi Jasmak! 
Thanks for replying to my thread :hugs:
I have done a bit of reading up on Pervasive Development Disorder and your right, sounds just like my little man too xXx
I might mention it at his next assesment with the Occupational Therapist, just to test the water and see what response I get.
Can I ask what the long term prognosis is, as in fitting in to schools and coping with day to day stuff when Im not around to help etc? I always worry that as he gets older he's going to struggle more iygwim?

Do you find that your little girl is very affectionate? and really clever with certain things? for my lil man its counting/alphabet and anything technological! he's very much ahead of his peers in these areas. He is still in nappies (for poo's) but will indicate the need to use the toilet for a wee, which I am very pleased with. Thankfully his nursery are ok with nappies as they understand his is so special xXx

Ooops Im rambling again!


----------



## JASMAK

Poloma said:


> Hi Jasmak!
> Thanks for replying to my thread :hugs:
> I have done a bit of reading up on Pervasive Development Disorder and your right, sounds just like my little man too xXx
> I might mention it at his next assesment with the Occupational Therapist, just to test the water and see what response I get.
> Can I ask what the long term prognosis is, as in fitting in to schools and coping with day to day stuff when Im not around to help etc? I always worry that as he gets older he's going to struggle more iygwim?
> 
> Do you find that your little girl is very affectionate? and really clever with certain things? for my lil man its counting/alphabet and anything technological! he's very much ahead of his peers in these areas. He is still in nappies (for poo's) but will indicate the need to use the toilet for a wee, which I am very pleased with. Thankfully his nursery are ok with nappies as they understand his is so special xXx
> 
> Ooops Im rambling again!

Well, all kids are different, but one thing is that the earlier the intervention, the better outcome for that child. I am not sure how things are done where you live, but here (Canada), diagnosis is made by a multi-disciplinary team: Speech-Language Pathologist, Pediatrician, and the lastly, a neuro-psychologist. It took us about 8 months for the whole ordeal. Makena has a very large speech delay (also understanding speech), and so it was unclear at first if she had something else, or had PDD, just because certain criteria have to be met. But, everyone pretty much thought so EXCEPT the Occupational Therapist, but here, they are not qualified to make an opinion...so I would check that out. I think first step if the OT is not qualified there, would be to see a pediatrician. If you need a referral, like here, then see you family DR first, and come armed with information, because they can be asses and uninformed themselves (my experience anyways). That will at least set the referral for the assessment by a neuro-psychologist, who ultimately has the final say based on all the assessments. At least that is how it is done all here. I don't know where you live, so I would try to check it out. As far as Makena being affectionate: YES!!! She lets us kiss her on the cheeks, and even sometimes on the lips. She likes to snuggle, etc. But, she is funny about other's doing it. Whatever tho, right? She loves her preschool...and she really has improved since going to preschool. Her language is coming along. She is almost 4, and is sitting at about 2 1/2 year old level. She is not potty trained yet, but I am hoping that very soon she will be able to. It is basically just understanding her body and what it does. I used to be worried about Makena...like last year...REALLY worried. I still am a bit...but, each month I feel that she is getting a little bit better. Last year she measured at about 12-18 month level...so in the last year, she has improved a year. So, that sounds good to me. OK...I am rambling!!!


----------



## Poloma

Thank Jasmak!
So far Noah has been seen by the Speech Therapist who refered us to the Paediatrition who has refered us to the Occupational Therapist! lol
We see the OT on Dec 1st so not long to go now. There was talk of seeing a Psychotherapist but Im not sure who decides that. Sounds like the procedure is pretty similar to Canada.
I mentioned Pervasive Development Disorder today to the manager of the special needs nursery and she said he does display alot of the sympoms etc but obviously she wasnt going to diagnose him. Most of the children she has there have varying degree's of Autism from very sever to mild cases. So I am confident that he will benifit form going there.
Its comforting to know there is someone out there that is going through the same as me xXx Thanks again xXx


----------



## JASMAK

Your so very welcome. :)


----------

